# I made a promise to my dog and kept it >>



## Dave Marskell (Jul 9, 2013)

'Shadow' was a problem dog right from the start. Fearful, a couple of biting incidents but nonetheless, I made a promise to him that I would keep him safe. He passed away several months ago but by the end, he had been transformed to a very loving dog. I did this in his tribute...








[/IMG]


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful tribute.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think that's a beautiful tribute and a good permanent reminder of what you accomplished together


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wonderful tribute!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I like how you chose to celebrate his life


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

You just brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful picture of the bond between an owner and his dog.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a wonderful way to pay tribute! 
Sheilah


----------



## bellske (Jul 30, 2013)

awesome tribute and awesome owner for sticking with him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Dave, that's the way to do it. your dog did a nice job also.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is a great tribute to Shadow! A permanent reminder of an everlasting friendship.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Wonderful drawing, your love shows thru.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

what a wonderful way to honor your dog. Sounds like he was very lucky to have found you.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Beautiful tattoo. Amazing tribute to a dog that you obviously loved a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I love it. Your tattoo artist is wonderful to make it look so great. A wonderful tribute to how much you cared.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Wicked awesome. Who was your artist? 

I am contemplating a portrait of my GSD as well. 

Where'd you have it done? Looks like chest?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I love it. It's absolutely beautiful. I plan on doing portraits of all of mine as well, probably on the side of my leg going up my ankle.


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Love it


----------

